# Mulch for under hives?



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

So we're making a spot for our hives (just a couple more weeks!) and I got to thinking: the spot we're making has a layer of hardware cloth, then will have mulch, under the hive stands, to make maintenance easier. I haven't bought the mulch yet - would it be better to have light colored or dark colored? Or does it matter? My husband was thinking rocks would be better (they will last longer) than wood chips. And those usually come in light colors. I am probably over thinking this but I want to do it right the first time to the extent possible.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My favorite mulch under hives is linoleum! I have a pet theory....that is as good as any....that it helps to interrupt the life cycle of the small hive beetle. Part of their life cycle takes place in the soil under the hives. No access to dirt under the hive hopefully helps make it harder for them to reproduce.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used to use the same Mulch Kare used in her gardens, but when we started doing out yards I started just letting stuff grow and used the string trimmer under them once a month.
Old carpet card board boxes and other types of stuff like grass clipping, straw and hay I have seen.

 Al


----------

